#kubuntu-council 2015-12-25
<valorie> from #k-devel:
<valorie> [13:58] <clivejo> but I do think the KCC need to take the lead :P
<valorie> [13:59] --> TJ- (~root@2a02:8011:2007::2) has joined this channel.
<valorie> [13:59] <clivejo> if someone shows an interest, net them quickly and get them communicating with the people who can help develop the skills
<valorie> [14:05] <clivejo> people look at the website and see no activity since Jon "stood" down.  New people just see that as a community falling apart :(
<valorie> I agree, and we all need to take the lead
<valorie> get those packaging docs in order, for starters
#kubuntu-council 2015-12-26
<claydoh> is there a way to post an article announcement for the last plasma release we had, or announcing kubuntu podcast epsisodes? Surely there is some things we can post on the site to show something is going on
<claydoh> without having to explain and/or apologize for delays.
<claydoh> and with the very short turnarounds in plasma version releases, let alone Frameworks and Applications, how should we manage those?
<valorie> I'm going to write to kubuntu-devel, since we don't have aaron here
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-25
<valorie> happy Christmas everyone!
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-26
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Belated 'happy holidays'
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You too :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I dispise that phrase, but can think of none better
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Heh :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> As how do you get more inclusive?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Happy Boxing Day? *shrug* I'd wish you a happy one but I don't know what it is 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 well, you have weird stuff like thanksgiving. It would be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring to all be the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, plus you do know what it is, as I posted the wiki link :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh, right :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I just don't remember ;)
<valorie> last week of the year!
<valorie> that's amazing to me
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-27
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> And NOW I have snow. Typical!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hehehehe
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ours melted a bit, but not much
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/W70vso6W/file_3871.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nk68T8ji/file_3872.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nice pics!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> There was a tad more snow than I thought when driving over the hills!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Right!
<ahoneybun> oh man in a few days I turn the big 25
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, BIG, would be if the numbers were reversed :P
<ahoneybun> well 25 is 1/4 my life depending
<ahoneybun> so still big in this case I think
<wxl> hah i remember 25
<wxl> oh, wait
<wxl> no i don't
<ahoneybun> xD
<valorie> acheronuk: what is the valley we're looking over there? And is that a little stone circle off to the right?
<valorie> gorgeous there -- we have about that same amount of snow here
<acheronuk> valorie: The Severn valley. The wall on the right is a slightly tumbledown border wall of a very small church graveyard
<acheronuk> There are circles and barrows to be found not far away, and the hill in the distance has iron-age earthworks on the top
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I've read about the Severn Valley, yes
<valorie> my background is anthropology, and I'm about 1/4 Scots with lots of other northern European ancestors
<valorie> those circles, barrows and other earthworks fascinate me
<valorie> but so do old graveyards
<acheronuk> Nor far away: http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/uley-long-barrow-hetty-peglers-tump/
<valorie> I was a huge fan of lord of the rings in my teens and twenties
<acheronuk> some of the places here, you feel like you had walked onto the set
<valorie> well, you have done so!
<acheronuk> pretty much, based on what Tolkien based his writings on!
<valorie> all those Inklings tramped about the countryside a lot
<valorie> NOVA here (PBS science show) has archaelogy shows about digs in England rather often
<valorie> and also the "how they could build Stonehenge" episodes, which are also fascinating
<valorie> have you been into the barrow?
<acheronuk> Oddly no. Something I keep meaning to do.
<acheronuk> If I do, I'll take pics
<valorie> if I ever visit your neck of the woods, we'll go
<valorie> and I'll buy you a pint or two
<valorie> speaking of travel, are you thinking of coming to Vienna for Akademy?
<valorie> it will soon be time to ask for funding
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> pondering it
<valorie> good to hear!
<valorie> yofel_: you gonna show up this year?
<valorie> I'd love to have another Kubuntu meeting, a bit better planned this year
<valorie> last year was incredible, and this promises more -- Vienna is so amazing
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-28
<tsimonq2> wxl: Around?
<wxl> tsimonq2: unfortunately, more than i would like
<tsimonq2> wxl: heh
<wxl> well, maybe the roundness isn't the problem
<wxl> so much as the total diameter
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> wxl: So for LFNW, you coming?
<wxl> well i'm still waiting for canonical to write me back but i hope so!~
<tsimonq2> wxl: Who did you email to get the booth last year?
<wxl> you just do it all online
<valorie> ah, I've not done that
<tsimonq2> Does sponsor@linuxfestnorthwest.org sound right?
<valorie> I did it last year I think?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Which is why I wanna get it out of the way :)
<valorie> ok, awesome
<tsimonq2> Hmm, I don't remember if wxl or valorie did it, but I thought it was wxl?
<wxl> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSckSCNmROlwreqR1djaDu8zfjnnHxy5zD9HSjw89RbG_r2Dgg/viewform
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> I'll fill it out
<wxl> was last year when i kind of did all the legwork to get the funding for you and scarlett valorie?
<wxl> or am i thinking of something else?
<valorie> scarlett hasn't come for a few years
<wxl> tsimonq2: i remember popey talking about whether or not canonical could sponsor one of the parties
 * wxl sure misses scarlett.
<valorie> but you were a huge help then, yes
<valorie> ooo
<wxl> well at least i remember something right
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought that ended up being a "no" because popey and Wimpress couldn't come.
<valorie> that would be Canonical though
<valorie> not us
<wxl> ah ok
<valorie> we just need a table
<wxl> right
<wxl> yes yes
<valorie> not to be a sponsor
<wxl> you're right good point
<tsimonq2> I haven't met Scarlett but she sounds super friendly :)
<wxl> scarlett is like a lot of the kubuntu community: darn good people.
<tsimonq2> valorie: right which is why I suggested sponsor@linuxfestnorthwest.org because it's in https://res.cloudinary.com/hcgshkmdf/image/upload/v1509665319/awe6rj3o8mfewhqkcvbg.pdf
<wxl> admittedly that works, too
<tsimonq2> wxl, valorie: Mind doing some digging to see 1) Who did it last year for us and 2) What the email was?
<valorie> doing it now
<tsimonq2> Like, I dunno what I should plan on saying :)
<tsimonq2> Ok cool cool
<wxl> if that was last year when i helped i'm almost 100% sure i did it
<wxl> i nwhich case, i did it all online
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well remember that last year was when you reserved the hotel room but last minute as we were walking in the door had the names on it be transferred to me and ahoneybun, and they let me sign anyways for the room even though I'm not 18 yet :)
<valorie> well phooey, they have changed stuff on the website
<valorie> i'll write to the list or tweet at someone etc.
<tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> dinner
<valorie> will finish when I return
<tsimonq2> valorie: Thanks for the email!
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-December/001118.html
<valorie> what email?
<valorie> I just sent one to the fest-list if that's what you are talking about?
<valorie> interesting about putting the packaging in git
<valorie> don't we already do that in Kubuntu?
<valorie> since years ago
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yeah I was talking about the fest email
<tsimonq2> valorie: But our seeds, the base which makes up kubuntu-meta, has always been in Bazaar.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Lubuntu's going to be the first to say "bye bye!"
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> color me impressed that you are on fest-list
<tsimonq2> I didn't even know I was there XD
<tsimonq2> But I guess I subscribed at one point
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'm (obviously) +1 to converting to Git, although if you think Kubuntu should do something similar, I'd like a +1 from at minimum acheronuk :)
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> seems like getting everything into git is a plus
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> And I'm working with gilir to see if we can convert *all* the Lubuntu things over.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I should he going to LFNW
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *be
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Would be great to see you there!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> would it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ...yes?
<valorie> ooo, ahoneybun, what great news!
<valorie> I'm gonna assume you will be at a different booth though!
<wxl> but with free computers for us
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> of course!
<valorie> well, I already have mine and don't need or want another
<wxl> you have a 76?
<ahoneybun> Valorie does
<valorie> yep, got it last year just before LFNW
<valorie> the oryx
<valorie> too big to bring along
<wxl> wow wish i could afford the one i want :)
<wxl> i got an hp envy for xmas
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> So today I got a matrix.org account, I searched for Kubuntu, and er nothing 😮
<wxl> you CAN just join #freenode_#channelname:matrix.org
<wxl> but if someone wants to make a room and bridge it to the channel, it will essentially result in the same thing, only it will be easier to find i guess?
<ricktimmis[m]> Stone the crows, it looks like it worked !!!
<valorie> hey ricktimmis[m]!
<ricktimmis[m]> Arrrgh!! Hi a cool is that 😁
<ricktimmis[m]> Hey
<ricktimmis[m]> I also pleased
<valorie> one thing that's nice is that tab-complete works for matrix accounts
<wxl> see? easy
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and you can see the users on irc
<wxl> as opposed to who knows who si on telegram
<wxl> could be a bunch of trolls
<wxl> bonus points if you figure out how to auth to services, ricktimmis[m] :)
<wxl> (clue: yes, it's totally possibly and not very hard)
<ricktimmis[m]> Not sure I even understand what you mean
<wxl> do you have a nickserv account?
<ricktimmis[m]> I do
<ricktimmis[m]> #freenode_nickserve identify rhiali981
<wxl> so when you connect to that account with nickserv you're auth(enticating) to (nick)services
<wxl> oh no :(
<wxl> that's not how you do it unfortunatley.... especially when it means leaking your password to a public channel :(
<ricktimmis[m]> Don't worry that's a bogus pass
<wxl> ok, well, you're on the right track
<valorie> right, rhiali981
<valorie> lol
<wxl> you DO need to figure out how to message nickserv as your matrix user and do that very same thing
<wxl> don't forget to also give it the group command so it registeres your matrix nick (ricktimmis[m]) under your regular nickserv account
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah nevermind
<valorie> you can use /msg nickserv help group
<valorie> or whatever command
<ricktimmis[m]> I'm way to old to even consider work that stuff out worth while
<valorie> pffff
<ricktimmis[m]> You can all feel it's me by the grammar, and typos
<valorie> you ain't older than ME
<wxl>  /alias whios whois
<wxl> ^^ speaking of which i just made that
<ricktimmis[m]> Lol
<wxl> i also have: /alias ls names
<wxl> cuz that happens a lot
<ricktimmis[m]> Anyway hope everyone is having a good Christmas holidays
<valorie> so far, so good!
<valorie> snow is melting though
<wxl> my fam is sick, otherwise good
<valorie> how are you, ricktimmis[m]?
<wxl> tho not actually on holiday
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> wxl: sorry to hear that
<wxl> it's ok, these things happen
<valorie> preparing to go up the cabin for the long weekend
<valorie> Friday I hope
<wxl> $daughter was at least well enough to go with me to our reservation at the breitenbush hot springs resort on xmas day
<valorie> so i can spend more time with Oscar
<wxl> nice
<wxl> is that $hubby?
<valorie> my grandson
<wxl> ah cool
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah, it's been not so good, been running crazy with the trouble around my mum, then I got pneumonia from the hospital, which smashed me for Christmas.
<valorie> husband is on the couch next to me now
<valorie> ricktimmis[m]:
<valorie> :(
<wxl> yikes sorry ricktimmis[m]. hope you feel better.
<valorie> is your mum recovering?
<ricktimmis[m]> I'm getting better, hence why I am very back playing with tech
<valorie> and are YOU
<valorie> pneumonia is nothing to play with
<ricktimmis[m]> My mum is improved quite a lot
<valorie> I've had both the shots
<valorie> that's good to hear
<wxl> whatever we got, doc thinks is not the flu but a random virus
<valorie> I hear norovirus is going around again
<valorie> got that once and that is enough, thank you
<wxl> i managed to kick it one day thanks to phở gà
<wxl> whatever it was
<wxl> i wonder if that's what it is :(
<ricktimmis[m]> Fortunately it's got that, cuz that is based sickness
<valorie> if they are violently running at both ends, that's it
<wxl> oh, nope, not that. "winter vomiting bug" doesn't sound right :)
<valorie> we all got it on the same day, and there are only two bathrooms
<valorie> ....
<ricktimmis[m]> No I got massive temperature, fever, shakes, pains, weakness
<wxl> not sure whether to laugh or cry about that one
<ricktimmis[m]> Short breathe
<wxl> is the fever broken at least, ricktimmis[m] ?
<ricktimmis[m]> Absolutely exhausted
<ricktimmis[m]> Yes fever broke boxing Day
 * valorie slides over some hot lemon juice with honey + rum or whatever
<wxl> you should be on the mend then
<valorie> ginger can be nice too, esp. if you are feeling cold
<wxl> unfortunately for my ladies, they've broken the temp but still utterly congested, coughing, can't get the phlegm out, still feeling run down :(
<ricktimmis[m]> Yes, i am getting better
<wxl> i advise elderberry, personally. nothing better, imho.
<valorie> I've not tried elderberry
<wxl> something bone brothy for the calories
<ricktimmis[m]> wxl: elderberry is very good
<valorie> I have some elderberry trees but the berries have long been in the bird's bellies
<wxl> out of all the things i have tried, elderberry is the one thing that has been most reliable, not only as a general immune booster prior to getting sick, but also to shorten the length of the illness
<ricktimmis[m]> I have a few bottles of 2006 wine left
<wxl> ooooooo
<wxl> "your mother reeks of elderberries"
<ricktimmis[m]> Lol
<wxl> aw foo i got the quote wrong didn't i
 * wxl needs to watch monty python again
<ricktimmis[m]> Ah it's good I got it
<wxl> :)
<wxl> wait valorie did you say trees? i thought they were more bushy
<wxl> i was thinking about planting some in the spring and have a go at making my own tinctures
<ricktimmis[m]> They are small trees really, but they grow real fast
<ricktimmis[m]> Watch out because there are varieties
<wxl> varietals that taste bad, don't work as well, take over your whole bloomin yard, or what? :)
<valorie> I want to cut the ones we have and make them more bushy, yeah
<valorie> I don't think I planted these
<wxl> wonder if you can grow them from cuttings
<wxl> if so maybe i'll have you just bring some over to lfnw :)
<valorie> or if I did, I got them from the woods
<ricktimmis[m]> You want the ones that the blossoms smell sweet, and are plentiful
<ricktimmis[m]> Yes that is what I did
<valorie> these have red berries and the birds love them
<wxl> oh did you need to use rooting compound or are they naturally rooty like willows?
<ricktimmis[m]> Find a really good tree, i.e watch it a couple of years
<ricktimmis[m]> Then in spring, when the leaves are on, take cuttings
<valorie> ok, elderflower vs elderberry
<valorie> I have elderberry
<ricktimmis[m]> They will root in water, but if you add a little rooting hormone, they go well
<wxl> yeah oh i'm referring to elderberry
<wxl> yeah elderflower is delicious but i've never used it medicinally
<ricktimmis[m]> Oh I like to use both
<ricktimmis[m]> Flowers white wine
<wxl> oh hm maybe i'll plant both :)
<ricktimmis[m]> Betty's red wine
<valorie> I've heard of wine from both, yeah
<wxl> yeah
<ricktimmis[m]> Berries are the anti-viral
<ricktimmis[m]> You can do wine, jam, our just juice
<wxl> i have a quince. would be fun to play with mixing it with elderberry and/or elderflower
<ricktimmis[m]> For medics don't make wine
<wxl> at least not the sober ones XD
<valorie> this is really good!
<valorie> https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4077523/Diversity-Inclusion-in-Open-Source
<valorie> dooot
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-29
<acheronuk> ricktimmis[m]: in riot, can search the freenode channels in the gui. dunno about other guis
<ricktimmis[m]> Morning acheronuk  thanks, good tip. I think it's pretty good, I like it so far
<ricktimmis[m]> Going to install it on my phone later
<ricktimmis[m]> Currently it's on my tablet
<ricktimmis[m]> I want to try to use it for the next kafe
<acheronuk> at the moment I use IRC through a PC which is nearly always on, and have a KDE BNC, so it's just interesting backup for me
<acheronuk> still cool though
<ricktimmis[m]> See I move around allot during the day, home, w work, mobile etch...
<acheronuk> yeah, if telegram did not do enough, I might need to for that. at the moment TG is on the core stuff I want
<acheronuk> the rest of IRC is too much noise when not at the PC
<mparillo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases shows 17.04 EOL in January. Do we consider it 2018-01-01, 2018-01-31, or 2018-01-13 (the nine-month anniversary)?
<wxl> judging by past releases, um, january sometime XD
<wxl> actually maybe doing a little date math might reveal the answer
<wxl> yeah can't figure it out with e.g. yakkety
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~$ date -d "October 13 2016 +9 months"
<wxl> Thu Jul 13 00:00:00 PDT 2017
<wxl> +wxl@standard-desktop:~$ date -d "October 13 2016 +270 days"
<wxl> Mon Jul 10 00:00:00 PDT 2017
<wxl> neither of those are the 20th
<wxl> that also follows for wily
<wxl> i think it's basically like "when we get to it"
<mparillo> Great idea. Libre Office says it is not an exact number of days either: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26279574/
<wxl> which is why i used months instead of days but obviously that doesn't work out and given that the 13th doesn't become the 13th, i guess that's fairly obvious
<wxl> if you want a definitive answer as to the factors leading to the decision and the announcement thereof, i'd suggest contacting the release team. infinity or slangasek should know
<mparillo> No worries. It was a quiet day, and I guess I won't delete my 17.04 VM for a couple of weeks yet.
<wxl> :)
<valorie> btw if I didn't mention it before; I'll be leaving in an hour or so for our cabin in the mountains for the new year's party annual event -- be back Monday sometimes
<valorie> -s
<valorie> matrix on this chan might work, and telegram sorta works sometimes
<valorie> happy new year, everyone@
<acheronuk> valorie: ok. have a lovely new year
<valorie> would be lovely to have each of you up there with us celebrating!
<acheronuk> it would. sounds fantastic
<valorie> it is amazing
<valorie> right outside Mt Rainier Nat. Park
<valorie> my parents and 3 other families built it from the 50s on
<valorie> used to be quite raucous and full of drunks
<valorie> these days full of families and much less drinking and more board games
<valorie> playing in the snow is the constant
<acheronuk> sounds great!
<acheronuk> perfect for this time of year
<acheronuk> or any really
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Happy new year valorie :)
<valorie> I like it in good weather and bad
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Before you go valorie, I'm thinking of going to SELF
<valorie> thanks simon! same to you, and drive safely!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So I'll probably apply for funding soon
<valorie> ooooo
<valorie> nice
<valorie> tsimonq2: where are you staying during lfnw?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I will, thanks :)
<valorie> I forgot to ask
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Same hotel at last year but with @Schyken, he already reserved the room
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I got him to agree to drive up from Tucson!
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that's at least 2 days drive!
<valorie> although I'd late a week, and enjoy it
<valorie> he might not have the time
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We'll have to see how long it takes :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But yeah for SELF I don't know where I'll he staying yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm talking to @Kernellinux (my boss at Altispeed) to see what his plans are
<valorie> awesome
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun if you're going to SELF 2018, wanna roomshare?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm if I'm going
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Like I said, I wanna apply for funding within the next week or two so I have a good chance of getting it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Speaking of LFNW valorie I've had more and more weird cravings lately for your cold brewed coffee
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Next time I'll put some sugar in in but I did enjoy it
<valorie> it is lovely
<valorie> lately with a bit of eggnog, but that will be long gone when you arrive
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oooh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Too bad I have to miss out on it :(
<valorie> well, the coffee will be there, just not the eggnog
<valorie> ok, gonna go pack for the weekend
<valorie> talk to you all next year
<tsimonq2> Have fun!
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/best-distro-2017.html
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-31
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Happy New Year all. 🎉
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-23
<valorie> oooooooooooo nice!
<valorie> congratulations @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @valorie, Looks like Google may have crippled kio-gdrive :(
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I was reading a doc they sent out saying that all apps from now on have to have two-factor or so
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Nice
<valorie> probably why kmail fetching gmail has been failing, too
<valorie> sucks; kio-gdrive was reasonably slick
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-25
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Frosty Chrismas moring here!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Merry Christmas Everyone 🥰
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> 🌲
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nJ1gyfWV/file_21234.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> very pretty
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Lovely picture
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We're on our way to church in a little while, will send a picture soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nXMNlZwF/file_21235.jpg
<valorie> lovely!
<valorie> happy Christmas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/R58B39Cy/file_21248.jpg
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-26
<valorie> is that Magic the Gathering?
<valorie> @ahoneybun
 * valorie is much too full of xmas dinner
<valorie> oh, 8 hours ago
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: slightly offtopic. I have seen you did the last Gimp upload (just a no-change rebuild) since a couple of days ago I realized the gimp crashes right after start https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/1857254
<santa_> RikMills: so I've just built a fixed package here: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/bugfixes
<RikMills> santa_: did you mean to do this in -devel ?
<santa_> RikMills: yeah, sorry wrong chan
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, Nope cards against humanity.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://youtu.be/ejKhEtxj03I
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> tweet that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @Valoriez I have publised a News article to the website. It's only a couple of paragraphs, which I triple checked for spelling and gammar. One you have a moment, please can you take a look over it. I published it rather than to drafts, as it's has distinctly festive feel, so I need to get it live asap
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-focus-laptop-christmas-unboxing/
<mparillo> Thanks for the unboxing video...I really liked the take on "The Night Before Christmas". Anybody object if I s/a, festive/a festive/ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nope go ahead and make the change, mparillo, thanks
<valorie> looks great, Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> I'll get on twitter and RT
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Awww thanks @Valoriez that would be great 🥰
<mparillo> Thanks, and I had already taken hours of silence as consent ;-) And you got a well-deserved Christmas treat.
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-27
<mparillo> With the demise of G+, I suppose reddit is now my least objectionable social media outlet. https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/eg1sk6/kubuntu_focus_laptop_xmas_unboxing/
<valorie> mparillo: good call
